# Vik Domineer 9 string multiscale build



## Winspear

So the time has come! After a lovely short wait time of less than 3 months, our 9 string build has begun 

Here is the build thread but I'll paste some stuff here
ViK Guitars Domineer 9FF TW CS

For those unfamiliar with the Domineer shape;







I am really glad Vik happened to send me this shape in an email, I love it, very unique and will be nice to see it on more builds which I hope this will inspire!

ViK model: Domineer FF
strings: 9
scale: 24.75"-29.75" - Perpendicular fret at the 7th
frets: 24 Stainless steel jumbo, 6100 size
tuning: EA EADGBE A all down a semitone
neck/body system: ViK ISNC deeply set-in
fingerboard: Madagascar ebony, no radius
neck wood: wenge/purpleheart/flame maple
body wood: swamp ash
top/headstock wood: Claro walnut
note: Black stripe/veneer between top/bottom on body and headstock
binding: fingerboard
binding type: flame maple
inlays: "glow green in the dark" side dots (white outer contour) + custom sign on the 7th fret area + 2mm glowing dots on treble side of the fingerboard
hardware color: black/(cosmo black)
bridge: fixed ABM
tuners: Gotoh 510 locking with plastic buttons
pickups: ViK slanted 9s
controls layout: currently undecided
knobs: Gotoh speed
strap buttons: Dunlop recessed, black. 
color: transparent
finish: Satin



Some wood!

Nice flame maple for the middle of the neck;






Awesome neck!






And a very black board to go ontop. Nice and wide 







Lest we forget...














A simply unreal walnut top! I never imagined anything like it 

I think this will be fun


----------



## narad

Whelp, that's just about the nicest Walnut I've ever seen, and ViK can do no wrong, so...subscribed.


----------



## celticelk

THAT TOP. And the neck sandwich on Vik's site looks pretty tasty as well. Can't wait to watch this one come together!


----------



## technomancer

Beautiful top, guitar is going to look killer... a 5" fan just sounds painful though  Then again I have short fingers


----------



## metalman_ltd

Oh boy this is going to be beautiful. That shape you chose is a good choice. I'll be watching this for sure.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That top is boootyfull!


----------



## TRENCHLORD

Amazingly classy and unique, +that lower horn could be used as a groupie sex toy.


----------



## SymmetricScars

Beautiful woods! And that's an intense fan range!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Also, I love Vik's shapes, classic but modern.


----------



## thrsher

this build is gonna be epic


----------



## JPMike

Oh God, here we go...


----------



## Winspear

Thanks guys!



TRENCHLORD said:


> that lower horn could be used as a groupie sex toy.



 The horns on this thing are awesome!

With regards to the fan, yep it's pretty big but I've done as much testing as I can with templates and the like and am confident about it. As far as I can tell from templates, it's really comfy. I didn't fancy going shorter or longer on either end so it had to be, really  It's also worth remembering it's spread across 9 strings - the angles would make a 3.75" fan on a 7 string.


----------



## orakle

intrigate to see how this 5'' fan is gonna turn out


----------



## IB-studjent-

Best of luck man, this thing is going to be crazy. I hope you enjoy this build and get an awesome guitar. Can't wait to get mine but I'm still a few slots behind (#16). Good luck man


----------



## kowoolo

dat piece of walnut


----------



## Bigfan

Where is the perpendicular fret going to be?


----------



## Winspear

IB-studjent- said:


> Best of luck man, this thing is going to be crazy. I hope you enjoy this build and get an awesome guitar. Can't wait to get mine but I'm still a few slots behind (#16). Good luck man



Thanks man  Specs?

Perpendicular fret is the 7th


----------



## vansinn

Why did you choose 7th fret as the perpendicular one?
Wont it give you a weird feeling with the high frets being angled quite a lot?
Oh well, being able to go up on the A4 string will ease on the very high fret playing, so..

Looking forward to more of this build, sexy..


----------



## Winspear

vansinn said:


> Why did you choose 7th fret as the perpendicular one?
> Wont it give you a weird feeling with the high frets being angled quite a lot?
> Oh well, being able to go up on the A4 string will ease on the very high fret playing, so..
> 
> Looking forward to more of this build, sexy..



Sexy indeed  Yep the high string will ease that, I rarely play at the very highest frets and I can move that up to the A string with this 
I tried a few different positions on templates and 7th seemed to give the best balance at the nut and bridge which were my main concerns. Obviously it is hard to tell on a template..but the high frets don't seem as crazy as you might think, anyway. I can imagine it being tricky to do long sweeps on the very high frets but just playing across a few strings the angle of the frets should be fine.


----------



## IB-studjent-

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks man  Specs?
> 
> Duality 7, gold plated hardware, 4A flamed maple top, honduran mahogany body, madagascar ebony board, Indian rosewood neck. that's basically it


----------



## Deathbringer769

Man that fan is gonna be huuuuge! Hope you can handle that beast!


----------



## vansinn

Originally Posted by vansinn 
Why did you choose 7th fret as the perpendicular one?
Wont it give you a weird feeling with the high frets being angled quite a lot?
Oh well, being able to go up on the A4 string will ease on the very high fret playing, so.. 

Looking forward to more of this build, sexy..


EtherealEntity said:


> Sexy indeed  Yep the high string will ease that, I rarely play at the very highest frets and I can move that up to the A string with this
> I tried a few different positions on templates and 7th seemed to give the best balance at the nut and bridge which were my main concerns. Obviously it is hard to tell on a template..but the high frets don't seem as crazy as you might think, anyway. I can imagine it being tricky to do long sweeps on the very high frets but just playing across a few strings the angle of the frets should be fine.



No surprise in that answer, hehe..
I shred up on the high frets, and needs 26 frets (which I don't have, so the edge of the pup is my 25th), so I'd love having that A4 string for this.
I didn't see a fanned layout as a problem until I resently started getting into those modern sweeps (like SarahShreds' cool technique, likely based on Tosin's play).
For the same reason (and being unemployed), I've temporarily dropped the idea of a custom, and landed a Schecter Riot 8 ltd as a compromise, and for experimenting with what's possible without fanning. Custom hopefully next year.

Sorry going OT on your thread; your choises was just damn interesting


----------



## Solodini

Holy sheeat! That build is yours? I saw that on the ViK Builds In Progress the other day. Ubergratz.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

Can't believe i only just thought of this, but...

DAT ASH. 

Seriously though, SO psyched for this. ^_^


----------



## Daemon

Dat Shape &#9829;&#9829;...


----------



## vampiregenocide

You're insane. Sounds awesome!


----------



## awesomeaustin

I fucking love Walnut. Shape is awesome as well.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

I have wood for your wood.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Can't wait to see this completed. That top looks like a beach.


----------



## Winspear

Cheers guys, will be sure to keep you updated! 



vampiregenocide said:


> You're insane


----------



## XEN

Subscribed. I can't wait to see this come to fruition.


----------



## F0rte

I've been waiting for this thread for awhile.
Nomnomnom. Good luck! Cant wait to see the future updates on this masterpiece.

/bookmarked


----------



## joaocunha

Awesome top.


----------



## Durero

Sweet! Looking forward to this


----------



## JosephAOI

This is extremely sick but I'm still kind of dissapointed you didn't go with the same woods and body shape as your super epic mock-up


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> This is extremely sick but I'm still kind of dissapointed you didn't go with the same woods and body shape as your super epic mock-up



Haha the woods are the same really, different figure on the top  The overall aesthetic should be very similar. 
As for the body shape, I'll build it one day


----------



## CD1221

This will be monumentally epic.


----------



## orakle

when will we see an update ? :X


----------



## Winspear

orakle said:


> when will we see an update ? :X


Right now I guess


----------



## Erick Kroenen

OMG a bass shape in a guitar!!!!


----------



## CD1221

awesome grain. awesome.


----------



## Winspear

You guys aren't ready for this 

One simply gorgeous neck






Love the purpleheart and that flame!

This needs no words;


----------



## SilenceIsACrime

TBH, I always thought that shape would work much better for guitars than it does for it's bass counterparts - those pictures definitely confirm my suspicions. Good call, sir


----------



## scherzo1928

Time won't pass fast enough for me during this build.


----------



## TimSE

Shit on a stick that grain is perfect


----------



## Murdstone

Ungh that's going to be godly. It really makes me want to shell out for a custom again


----------



## orakle

NEED MORE


----------



## Winspear

SilenceIsACrime said:


> TBH, I always thought that shape would work much better for guitars than it does for it's bass counterparts - those pictures definitely confirm my suspicions. Good call, sir



See, I actually thought it the other way round. Something I _love _about many ERGs is that they remind me of basses, with the body shapes/extended horn/bridge being further back than usual. For example Cataclysm Child and Tosins Illustrated Luthier 8's - the first two I ever saw and my main inspirations for this build.

Looking at the images I've just posted, I can see it looks fairly guitar-like, similar to the other Vik builds, though I think with the scale length, neck width and bridge positioning it will end up looking a lot more like a bass, which I though this body design was perfect for 

But whatever it looks like, it looks damn good 



scherzo1928 said:


> Time won't pass fast enough for me during this build.



I think I know how you feel mate 



Murdstone said:


> Ungh that's going to be godly. It really makes me want to shell out for a custom again



That can never be a bad idea.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

I am usually not a fan of nine strings, mainly because I think they are a little unnecessary, but goddamnit, I can't help but love this one! I'd get it myself, and that shape should give really nice higher fret access too. And those woods...


----------



## Winspear

orakle said:


> NEED MORE


----------



## F0rte

SEX!
So stoked to see this come out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Juiiiiiicy


----------



## Valennic

Can't say I dig the shape man, but the woods are nothing short of gorgeous, and the concept, while crazy, is beyond interesting. Obviously I don't have to say that clips are required upon receiving, but just in case, clips are required upon receiving


----------



## MF_Kitten

wow, i never knew they had a bodyshape like that. if i were to get a guitar from them, i would get an 8 string with that shape.


----------



## Winspear

Soooo...


----------



## Purelojik

vik is my hero. i hope to make a guitar just as good as him someday. hes got such a freaking passion for this stuff and you see it in each and every build he does...amazing..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Purelojik said:


> vik is my hero. i hope to make a guitar just as good as him someday. hes got such a freaking passion for this stuff and you see it in each and every build he does...amazing..



Yeah it's wicked, his work ethic is amazing too. There are a lot of skilled luthiers that are behind deadlines and such but don't work weekends because they're too lazy, Vik however, works weekends even though he's usually beating his deadlines


----------



## Rook

Wow, love the walnut.


Looks a lot like Darren's Javelin design, I like.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah it's wicked, his work ethic is amazing too. There are a lot of skilled luthiers that are behind deadlines and such but don't work weekends because they're too lazy, Vik however, works weekends even though he's usually beating his deadlines



Where are you getting that info from? All three of the full-time luthiers I know (even the ones behind deadlines) are working 70-100 hours per week.


----------



## Rook

I keep coming back to this thread, I love that body shape.

If it comes out well, I might have to get in line for one when my Ricos are done.


----------



## TomAwesome

So far so good! That quilty flamey strip on the neck is pretty nice.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I think I like this shape better than the Duality.


----------



## Winspear

So here we have the lovely board  Final specs 24.75"-29.25" with the parallel fret at 8th 







And some other goodies


----------



## thatguy87

Holy fuckin walnut, Batman. That is sex.


----------



## BlackMastodon

That's a pretty massive fan there, though I suppose it is a 9 string. Want more pics!


----------



## Winspear

Pretty massive still


----------



## Durero

That's looks great!

In my experience I'd expect that fan to be super comfortable and playable 

I'm excited to see your build progress and I'm glad you're sticking to your vision of the range and specs you want.


----------



## Winspear

Some more you say?


----------



## mphsc

Konfyouzd said:


> I think I like this shape better than the Duality.


----------



## luca9583

Awesome stuff


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Winspear

So I came back from work to find these;













Absolutely mindblown.


----------



## vansinn

How on earth Vik manage to bookmatch like this is beyond me..
Too much GAS - I could easily settle even for an eight string version, hehe


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

TemjinStrife said:


> Where are you getting that info from? All three of the full-time luthiers I know (even the ones behind deadlines) are working 70-100 hours per week.



I know a 2-3 that dont. I didn name names out of courtesy


----------



## iron blast

I cant wait to see the finished product brother \m/


----------



## thrsher

i love walnut....my next build is going to be all walnut


----------



## Winspear

Walnut is so sexy 

For anyone curious, the headstock backplate is a purpleheart veneer under the wenge, and the top is ebony under the walnut.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## demonx

Definitely liking this build! Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## Winspear

demonx said:


> Please keep the pics coming!



I'm trying I'm trying


----------



## Winspear

Some more pics from the previous progress


----------



## Rook

DAMMIT VIK EMAIL ME BACK



hooooooooooot ass guitar.


----------



## Winspear

_"We're gonna have at least 2 of them on this 9 strings neck. One on the treble side is two way adjustable double rod and the other on the bottom side is one way compressed single rod. That's the optimum combo for this kind of necks as it's capable of fine adjustments the whole neck exactly where its needed._"

Sounds good to me!


----------



## idunno

id like to see how he cuts the angle of the headstock after the scarf is done. LOoking very smooth my man!


----------



## Winspear

There's detailed headstock construction pics on page 2  Unless I misunderstood you, not knowing much about hs construction haha.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Essex, you say?

That's easily near enough to break pop in in the middle of the night and... "sample" this guitar when it's done...


----------



## flickoflash

EtherealEntity said:


> Some more pics from the previous progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the multilayers  Suggest you taper the edges for that to smooth out and show and headstock won't have haed edges


----------



## Winspear

flickoflash said:


> Suggest you taper the edges for that to smooth out and show and headstock won't have haed edges



Aye, he has done that on the top edge 





Looks pretty incredible. I'm going to enquire about the rest at some point.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Looks gooood


----------



## DoomJazz

This thread is pure boner soup. Sickest build ever.


----------



## Purelojik

vik is my hero.


----------



## idunno

EtherealEntity said:


> There's detailed headstock construction pics on page 2  Unless I misunderstood you, not knowing much about hs construction haha.




Thanks, took a second look. he just cuts the scarf with an angled blade. THats why the headstock was a solid piece. Same method id use. Looking great! Cant wait to see the done deal!


----------



## Winspear

3 days in the clamps and we have goodies!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Looks good!


----------



## WildBroskiAppears

Dear god man, this looks like it's gonna be absolutely phenomenal. I can't wait to see progress on the body; i'll probably lose all control and splurge at that point.
 ViK's handiwork.


----------



## Fiction

WildBroskiAppears said:


> Dear god man, this looks like it's gonna be absolutely phenomenal. I can't wait to see progress on the body; _i'll probably lose all control and splurge at that point._
> ViK's handiwork.



This happens to me occasionally when I hear the word vik, I have a friend named victoria, some awkward times lately...


----------



## in-pursuit

well this is coming along very nicely indeed. that fan looks awesome


----------



## Vostre Roy

This thing is going to be a monster

Beautyful, sexy and awesome monster


----------



## troyguitar

This looks fantastic. The only thing I'd suggest at all is, once you have it, to try experimenting with tuning your third (B) string up a half step. I've found it much easier to get around on my 9's that way, lets you play your regular chord/arpeggio/scale patterns.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I've thought about that. So it's like a 9 with 3 low strings, tuned up, right? I'll try for sure!
Though I tried tuning my 7 like that when I had a high A on it, and I prefered this way for the most part.


----------



## troyguitar

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, I've thought about that. So it's like a 9 with 3 low strings, tuned up, right? I'll try for sure!
> Though I tried tuning my 7 like that when I had a high A on it, and I prefered this way for the most part.


 
Yep. Mine are 27.5" scale so I'm down another half-step from your tuning but that's the way I look at it - a 6-string tuned up to G with 3 low strings. It seems like most people prefer it your way but that never clicked with me so I try to mention that option any time people talk about adding a high string, just in case someone hasn't tried it.


----------



## JamesM

Fuck yeah, walnut!


----------



## mountainjam

Looks great, whats the fretboard radius?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

That fan looks really managable to what I expected


----------



## Adam Of Angels

troyguitar said:


> Yep. Mine are 27.5" scale so I'm down another half-step from your tuning but that's the way I look at it - a 6-string tuned up to G with 3 low strings. It seems like most people prefer it your way but that never clicked with me so I try to mention that option any time people talk about adding a high string, just in case someone hasn't tried it.



If I were to get a 9 string, this is what I'd do with it as well - Low E to high G


----------



## Valennic

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That fan looks really managable to what I expected


 

Also to be remembered here is that it's spaced across 9 strings instead of say, 7. On a 7 this fan would be abhorrent.


----------



## Winspear

Thank you guys 

The fretboard will remain flat.

Haha yeah this fan would be 3.37" on a 7 which is still fairly big but should be fine!

Here are some more pics! I can't believe how incredible this is becoming...






















Would plough.


----------



## mountainjam

^thats killer dude! I thought it looked flat. Have you ever played a non radiused fretboard before? I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'll trade you my agile and pod xt for it?


----------



## b7string

These are in fact without any doubt the most artful and beautiful headstocks ever on any guitar I've ever seen. Everytime I see a new Vik I marvel at the flow and clean look of those sexy stocks. Keep em commin!


----------



## Winspear

mountainjam said:


> ^thats killer dude! I thought it looked flat. Have you ever played a non radiused fretboard before? I absolutely love mine.



Only classicals  My 6 string bass is pretty flat, lovely.



Stealthdjentstic said:


> I'll trade you my agile and pod xt for it?



Done. I'll even chuck in a free set of strings.



b7string said:


> These are in fact without any doubt the most artful and beautiful headstocks ever on any guitar I've ever seen. Everytime I see a new Vik I marvel at the flow and clean look of those sexy stocks. Keep em commin!



 Definitely his 'signature'


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the anticipation of seeing this monster is killing me


----------



## Winspear

By the way..we are chucking in some piezo goodness, because why the fuck not.


----------



## JosephAOI

What's been going on with this build?! I'm seriously excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## jjcor

I want my Vik to get started already!! Gassin for a custom sooooo bad.


----------



## Winspear

JosephAOI said:


> What's been going on with this build?! I'm seriously excited to see how it turns out!



Side dots and other neck related goodies should be here very soon  The ETA is 1-2 months away! 



jjcor said:


> I want my Vik to get started already!! Gassin for a custom sooooo bad.



I know right? I might have accidently entered the queue again too...


----------



## Levi79

Holy shit.


----------



## Winspear

Goodies!


----------



## Winspear

And some carving! 





This is killing me


----------



## Winspear

I was expecting to have to settle with a neck much thicker than I am used to (Wizard II) but apparently not! 19.5 - 22.5mm!! 
Looks absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## vansinn

Stop giving me WOODS! It's too much for one guy to handle!
Daym, this looks good


----------



## BlackMastodon

Finally we get some more shots of the neck!


----------



## Winspear

Remember Troys 9 string?







Well...







Vik said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! I give our newest body design with working title "lack of imagination"!... Oh, sorry!.. following the trends it should be called "super ergonomic" design.


----------



## Rook

Oh burn! Lol

You should cut the body out in photoshop


----------



## Vostre Roy

^ Lol saw it on Facebook this morning.

Didn't even recognised your neck...


----------



## Winspear

Mother of God! It's coming fast 

Viks ISNC neck joint

























He said he was updating today and I was hoping it would be before work. Right on time! Now I must run! 

Absolutely gobsmacked. This is beautiful


----------



## Shadowrag

Astoundingly beautiful!


----------



## Alpenglow

Love that wood! I saw it on facebook today, I was wondering who's guitar that was.


----------



## MF_Kitten

Were it a non-fanned (or very slightly fanned) long-scale 8 string, i would volunteer to pee my pants to play it. That domineer shape reeeeeally hits me!


----------



## Aevolve

Oh I'm going to fucking like this.


----------



## Winspear

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Oh I'm going to fucking like this.



Oh so am I 

The closeup of the neck joint really gets me, love those side dots! 
Still cannot believe how lucky I got with this top.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

EtherealEntity said:


> Oh so am I
> 
> The closeup of the neck joint really gets me, love those side dots!
> Still cannot believe how lucky I got with this top.



You hit the jackpot with this top, dude.


----------



## the hittmann

This is intense, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## JosephAOI

^ASSHOLE! 

I thought there was gonna be some new pics since it got bumped!
False hope sucks


----------



## Rook

^What he said.

GODAMMIT


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Motherfucker -_-


----------



## elq

...


----------



## Winspear

So you'll perhaps remember my original drawing that set this GAS off...





And here is the inlay design 






And here is what happened when Vik cut that design by hand from Gold Mother of Pearl











Glorious!


----------



## Vostre Roy

Was wondering if that was the inlays for your build. Ebony + Gold Pearl = instawin


----------



## celticelk

DAMN. Beautiful job on that inlay. Are you getting gold fretwire to match?


----------



## Winspear

I think it would look sick with the woods but nope stainless steel all the way


----------



## BlackMastodon

Holy shit tits that is an awesome inlay. ViK never stops impressing me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sick, I'm having him do a chunky inlay on mine too *hi-fives*


----------



## Winspear

Sweet, I am so glad I went through with this. It's been a long time since I did that drawing and I've had second thoughts about whether the fretboard would look best blank, or better with something more 'organic', thinking this design may be too spiky or not classy enough for this guitar. 

I was wrong!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

EtherealEntity said:


> Sweet, I am so glad I went through with this. It's been a long time since I did that drawing and I've had second thoughts about whether the fretboard would look best blank, or better with something more 'organic', thinking this design may be too spiky or not classy enough for this guitar.
> 
> I was wrong!



Definately looks good, what made you go gold over black MoP?


----------



## Winspear

Thought the black might not stand out enough, whereas the gold is still fairly subtle/natural looking and will match with the back and pickup covers / truss cover


----------



## jjcor

Thats gonna be soooo bad ass!!!!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Oh my fucking god. This is AMAZING.


----------



## supercolio

Riddiculous! This build is giving me so many awesome inspirations for my upcoming build (which will happen when I have the money :/ ) BUT KEEP IT GOING! *Watches upon the thread*


----------



## Winspear

Okay I'll keep it going


----------



## IB-studjent-

that is just too classy, shame on you !


----------



## BlackMastodon

Is it 2 different colors or is that just the light catching it differently since its pearl?


----------



## Winspear

It is cut in 3 sections, but I am sure that's just the light (the shadow would confirm the direction) - Any difference is much more subtle in the before pics.


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Winspear

This was done 2 days ago and I missed the picture haha, incredible!


----------



## SammyKillChambers

This just looks TOO good. I might have to dispose of EtherealEntity and claim this beautiful piece of woodwork for myself...


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

this is just so beautiful.....


----------



## Alexis

really beautiful!


----------



## Winspear

We have some real goodies today


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

well goodbye kidney


----------



## Durero

Nice


----------



## Winspear

Today Vik said a lot of work and shaping has been done...No pics until Wednesday though 'cause he's on holiday - so I thought I'd share my anticipation with you


----------



## JosephAOI

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitt this is looking good. Can't wait for new updates tomorrow!!


----------



## mikemueller2112

Loving this build, that fretboard looks mega clean.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

SSO, prepare your anuses. An update is coming.


----------



## ShiftKey

Quake Representin'


----------



## Vostre Roy

ViK just updated his facebook profile, I will leave the OP post the most recent picture, just saw the neck on the body, the fan looks monstruous lol.

I'm a huge teaser right now ahaha


----------



## Winspear

You ready? I don't think you ready.


----------



## Winspear

And the carving is almost done now too


----------



## Hollowway

Nice! And are you using a narrower string spacing? The neck doesn't look that wide. But I can't really tell because of the proportions.


----------



## Winspear

No, it's 6.8 - 10.16 
You're right about the proportions, it should come out about the same length as a normal guitar with the low saddle being so far back.


----------



## Hollowway

EtherealEntity said:


> No, it's 6.8 - 10.16
> You're right about the proportions, it should come out about the same length as a normal guitar with the low saddle being so far back.



Cool. I love that sort of design, where the bridge is far back, like on a bass. I'd love me some Vik someday. And a 9 is awesome.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah - kinda just an accident with such a big fan+high string access haha but you're right - basses look so much better!


----------



## Rook

Like I said I think I'm in your area the day this is due for delivery...


----------



## BlackMastodon

Man that is a monstrous fan. Looks awesome so far!


----------



## Maniacal

Wow! You must be an insanely good player to handle a 9 string! 8 strings are hard enough to handle as it is! 

Can't wait to see the finished product and some playing!


----------



## Winspear

Maniacal said:


> Wow! You must be an insanely good player to handle a 9 string! 8 strings are hard enough to handle as it is!
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product and some playing!



Haha, no!, not insanely good by any means! I just know the range I want and am willing to work to learn on it  
Very much looking forward to it.

There will be plenty of clips and vids 

And todays update....


----------



## Winspear




----------



## TheBloodstained

that body is gorgeous! 
I love how the bevels reveal the lighter wood underneath the dark top layer, and the colors of the different woods are simply just beautiful together!


----------



## Konfyouzd

What Ethereal said... 

That thing is nuts... Bolts, even! (As Rob Dyrdek would say )


----------



## Purelojik

dude just hang it on your wall. dont do anything else lol. it just looks wonderful like a piece of art


----------



## Winspear

Incredible huh? And now for LOTS of very cool progress shots and booty pics! Have some tissue ready hmm?








































Holy mother of horn!!!!



















Utter fucking perfection. Is this real life?


----------



## TheBloodstained

sexiest neckjoint I've seen in a long time! Looks super comfortable 
And those woods.... WAOW!!!!


----------



## kruneh

That carving is fucking awesome, I love how you can see the ash and the ebony stripe.
Totally kick ass stuff!


----------



## mphsc

dats tasty. Love those carves & they work really well with that top.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I was gonna make a snappy comment at Maniacal about the connection between number of strings and skill level but then I saw the pictures and did this:


----------



## Maniacal

Please make a snappy comment too.


----------



## Serreen

Dat neck.
Dat body.
DAT INLAY.

Very nice build, can't wait to see it finished. What pickups are you planning on installing in that beast?


----------



## Durero

Man the drool factor is increasing exponentially with every update


----------



## Durero

Serreen said:


> What pickups are you planning on installing in that beast?



Specs are on the original post.

Vik slant 9 pickups it says.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

BlackMastodon said:


> I was gonna make a snappy comment at Maniacal about the connection between number of strings and skill level but then I saw the pictures and did this:



I pissed myself laughing.  Haven't seen Jackie Chan Adventures in YEARS. XD

And yeah, they're gonna be custom pickups. I'm looking forward to seeing them done!

Vik is just a BIT of a god for making this.


----------



## F0rte

EtherealEntity said:


> Haha, no!, not insanely good by any means! I just know the range I want and am willing to work to learn on it
> Very much looking forward to it.
> 
> There will be plenty of clips and vids
> 
> And todays update....



The guitar looks absolutely incredible mate. It's been a cool experience seeing how it's been coming along over the past couple of months after talking about it with you. 
You are one lucky man, and I think i'm going to have one of my customs from Vik be a 9 if the scale lengths work well on yours.
Also, what kind of strings are you getting on it? And do you plan to get an O4P for the High A?

Cheers you lucky bastard


----------



## BlackMastodon

Maniacal said:


> Please make a snappy comment too.


Just that more strings doesn't necessarily mean more skill, ie: Suicide Silence or other death core acts. Assuming he will (and I'm sure he will) use all 9 strings instead of just the 2 lowest ones, then that would indeed require more skill and new techniques. Hell, I just started writing songs incorporating my low B on my seven string not too long ago so I have no idea where I would begin on an 8 let alone 9 string guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Dude maniacal was joking, I would check his YT channel out


----------



## SammyKillChambers

BlackMastodon said:


> Just that more strings doesn't necessarily mean more skill, ie: Suicide Silence or other death core acts. Assuming he will (and I'm sure he will) use all 9 strings instead of just the 2 lowest ones, then that would indeed require more skill and new techniques. Hell, I just started writing songs incorporating my low B on my seven string not too long ago so I have no idea where I would begin on an 8 let alone 9 string guitar.



HA, trust me, he'll use all of the strings. XD He's like my best friend at uni, and he spent a year and a half learning On Impulse by AAL. He's not the kind of person to get 9 strings and only use 2.

Speaking of bands that use 2 strings, I swear Emmure only need 1 string guitars?


----------



## JosephAOI

^Emmure needs three string guitars. A low string for chugging and two high strings for dissonant chords 

On topic: IT'S ALMOST THEREEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Winspear

Thanks for the comments! So stoked about this now it's unreal. 
Yep Vikups going in this. If our lovely BKP whore Nolly kept his then I'm sure I'll like 'em haha! 
They'll look something like this if you want to start getting wet about it:








SammyKillChambers said:


> He's not the kind of person to get 9 strings and only use 2.


Thanks, but you're wrong. Kinda. There's been a change of plan - I'm going to tune every string to low E. The fanned frets are just for tonal variation.




LolWotGuitar said:


> You are one lucky man, and I think i'm going to have one of my customs from Vik be a 9 if the scale lengths work well on yours.
> Also, what kind of strings are you getting on it? And do you plan to get an O4P for the High A?



It's all down a semitone, so high G#. One semitone makes quite a difference at these tensions. With the 24.75 scale O4P will not be necessary. That was one of my main goals and the reason behind this huge fan - to not need special strings. I did lots of testing for the tension and decided on a D'addario 8.5 or 8, I've moved to Circle K since. 
Many people might well be happier with a shorter scale length on the low end, so this extreme of a fan definitely isn't a necessity. However I'm drop tuning it (Eb) so it became more important. 
If you wanted F#-A then 23.5 - 27 could be just fine depending on preferences, and would be significantly less extreme


----------



## F0rte

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks for the comments! So stoked about this now it's unreal.
> 
> It's all down a semitone, so high G#. One semitone makes quite a difference at these tensions. With the 24.75 scale O4P will not be necessary. That was one of my main goals and the reason behind this huge fan - to not need special strings. I did lots of testing for the tension and decided on a D'addario 8.5 or 8, I've moved to Circle K since.
> Many people might well be happier with a shorter scale length on the low end, so this extreme of a fan definitely isn't a necessity. However I'm drop tuning it (Eb) so it became more important.
> If you wanted F#-A then 23.5 - 27 could be just fine depending on preferences, and would be significantly less extreme



Gotcha, was just curious.
I'm getting 25.5 on my 8 which I plan to fit with a high A. I made sure to get some O4P strings for the A specifically too, just in case.
I think when I end up getting my Vik that the scale lengths that i'm going to go for will be 24.5-27.5. I don't want too large of a fan on it since i'm so used to straight frets.

And I just checked out the sets for CircleK strings, pretty interested from looking at the sets they sell.
Thanks for the reference!
...But you're still a lucky bastard.


----------



## Winspear

I guess I am 
Yeah, you'll need O4P for the 25.5. An ordinary 007 may work for a while at a push. 
24.5 should be fine with an ordinary 007 

Circle K are awesome - and singles for set price which is great for customization!

Looks good?


----------



## SammyKillChambers

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks, but you're wrong. Kinda. There's been a change of plan - I'm going to tune every string to low E. The fanned frets are just for tonal variation.



Lmao!


----------



## skisgaar

EtherealEntity said:


> I guess I am
> Yeah, you'll need O4P for the 25.5. An ordinary 007 may work for a while at a push.
> 24.5 should be fine with an ordinary 007
> 
> Circle K are awesome - and singles for set price which is great for customization!
> 
> Looks good?



holy crap that hardware set up actually looks incredible already XD BTW this is just about the best thing in the history of fucking EVER


----------



## animalwithin

This is freaking incredible. Videos when shes up and running!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

EtherealEntity said:


> Thanks, but you're wrong. Kinda. There's been a change of plan - I'm going to tune every string to low E. The fanned frets are just for tonal variation.



(Low to High)

E1
A1
E1
A1
E2
A2
E3
A3
E4 
For maximum Djent.


----------



## Fiction

I'd tune it;

E
E#
F
F#
G
G#
A
A#
B

For super dissonance, then you can be deathcore.


----------



## Purelojik

JosephAOI said:


> (Low to High)
> 
> E1
> A1
> E1
> A1
> E2
> A2
> E3
> A3
> E4
> For maximum Djent.



this + a built in Noise Gate x 3 + a built in TS = Djent x inf


----------



## JosephAOI

Do you have an estimated completion date yet?


----------



## Hollowway

EtherealEntity: FS: Vik 9 string. This guitar is awesome, but I just can't get on with the 9 strings.

Hollowway: PM'd.

EtherealEntity: Sold! Lock it up, mods!


----------



## Winspear

You wish!

The original ETA was actually about last month or something. But yeah, a couple of weeks now I think  We had some big delay on ABMs behalf.

Check this out  Mentioning recessed never even crossed my mind for some reason - lucky Vik brought it up!


----------



## Fiction

Super neat!

Also, I'm glad this got bumped, because I realized earlier I said E#.. But by the time I noticed my mistake the thread had gone off the radar and didn't want to excite everybody.


----------



## Winspear

Haha, well I guess microtonal would be even more br00tz


----------



## Winspear

2.5 months of waiting for these and we are good to go  






Lovely angled jack!


----------



## Vostre Roy

I'm strangely very excited to see this guitar done. Strangely since I will never see it or try it, but still, its probably one of the most awesome build I've followed so far.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

Lol and i was thinking i had gas before you posted this


----------



## JosephAOI

Almost... ALMOST THERE. GAHHHHHH SO STOKED 

If you do that solo for my song, I wanna see a playthrough with this thing!!!


----------



## Winspear

Hey man! Meant to message you about that. I couldn't get any decent ideas - usually if I don't get something in my head straight away I'm screwed haha. I'll have another look some time but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to write anything decent. 

Wanted to thank you though 'cause I improved a melody on it which didn't fit at all but has sparked my next song which I've been slaving away on for a while now 



Vostre Roy said:


> I'm strangely very excited to see this guitar done. Strangely since I will never see it or try it, but still, its probably one of the most awesome build I've followed so far.



I'm pretty sure it's the best build I've ever seen, forgetting the fact that it's mine haha. 
If it helps, I wont ever get to try this guitar either. It's going straight up on my wall in an airtight bulletproof display case.


----------



## JosephAOI

EtherealEntity said:


> Hey man! Meant to message you about that. I couldn't get any decent ideas - usually if I don't get something in my head straight away I'm screwed haha. I'll have another look some time but I'm not sure I'm going to be able to write anything decent.
> 
> Wanted to thank you though 'cause I improved a melody on it which didn't fit at all but has sparked my next song which I've been slaving away on for a while now



Glad I could help at least! 

I still wanna see videos of you playing this monster once it's done!!


----------



## Polythoral

Just seen this in my FB feed.


----------



## Winspear

Yes  So good! Can't wait to see it strung


----------



## Winspear

:O So bright! Domineer 9FF first acoustic sounds by Vik Kuletski on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## celticelk

EtherealEntity said:


> :O So bright! Domineer 9FF first acoustic sounds by Vik Kuletski on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Spanky new strings are spanky. Can't wait to hear this at full roar!


----------



## FatKol

I usually don't like 9+ string guitars. But this build, damn. This is so so so so beautiful! Can't wait to hear it with pickups


----------



## Polythoral

Strung up pic is on Viks Facebook now I seen. So nice.


----------



## Winspear

A whole load on the forum too! Give me a moment


----------



## SammyKillChambers

EtherealEntity said:


> A whole load on the forum too! Give me a moment


----------



## Winspear

Holy fucking shit, is pretty much all I have to say about this update.














Frets levelled


----------



## elderico

Awesome! Incredible!


----------



## SammyKillChambers

There are no words.


----------



## BlackMastodon

^


elderico said:


> Awesome! Incredible!


I think those about sum it up.


----------



## Serreen

Where's yah knobs at?

Great build though, looks simply amazing.


----------



## JosephAOI

Oh holy mother of fucking god. Just pickups and electronics and then IT'S DONE.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Jesuz! Those are some serious carves and curves. It's incredible how it doesn't look 'thick' like a 9 string typically would.


----------



## Purelojik

even taped up it looks gorgeous


----------



## spilla

That top looks wicked and i love the gold mop! Very interesting truss rod position.


----------



## Winspear

Fantastic huh 
Yep just gotta make the pickups and wire her up and apply a finish. So excited!

It has two truss rods, one accessible from each end. One is a single action is a dual action.
Need to find out how the hell to use that


----------



## JosephAOI

Wait, are you doing wood covers on the pickups still or just gonna leave them open?


----------



## Winspear

They are Vikups, which tend to look something like these


----------



## crg123

This build is insane! I'll definitely be keeping them in mind when I decide on my custom! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You better put your name down now then because his waitlist is over a year now I think.


----------



## Winspear

Yeah, I'm more than halfway forward in the non deposit list and don't expect my next guitar until 2014 or later haha. 
As with any non deposit list - might aswell put your name down if there's even the _slightest_ chance you'll want one when the spot comes up.


----------



## FatKol

This guitar is pure pornographie.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, Damn!


----------



## no_dice

Ugh, that thing is disgustingly beautiful. You're going to have to take some video to show that thing off when you get it!


----------



## jarnozz

so much gas... That clean sound was amazing! can't imagine how hard the waiting must be


----------



## mphsc

love it.


----------



## larry

damn, that's very nice. it's cool to see it
come all this way from the initial mockup.
also, the gotoh tuners are a nice touch.
very sharp looking over all.


----------



## Winspear

Getting damn close now!

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19744086/Domineer 9FF/2012_08_07/IMG_1096.JPG





http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19744086/Domineer 9FF/2012_08_07/IMG_1099.JPG















The figuring  It's not even lacquered yet! 
I love how deep that genius neck joint is haha


----------



## mniel8195

how are you going to tune this thing?


----------



## Winspear

EA EADGBE A , all flat. 

The 2nd and 3rd lowest strings will vary between a few standard/drop shapes regularly but that's the basis.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That is insane dude!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Good lord that neck is set deep in there.  Can't wait to see it finished. I don't remember if you answered this but what kind of bobbins are you getting for the pickups?


----------



## Winspear

Two-tone ones, ebony on the inner coils and swamp ash on the outer coils


----------



## Rook

Q: What affects sound more, tonewood or pickups?
A: THE TONEWOOD OF THE PICKUPS 



The concept of selecting woods for pickups is just incredible.

Also I hate you.


----------



## Winspear

We all know that's the most important part of the toan


----------



## in-pursuit

looks amazing!!


----------



## Polythoral

That close up of the back of the neck... nomg.


----------



## Atomshipped

How much would you say the color of the frets affect the tone? Is there any possibility of tape residue left on the fretboard that might make it sounded muted or compressed?


----------



## JosephAOI

Atomshipped said:


> How much would you say the color of the frets affect the tone? Is there any possibility of tape residue left on the fretboard that might make it sounded muted or compressed?








As I already said, Tom: Holy fucking shit fuck hell. Gawddamn this thing is insane.


----------



## Winspear

It's nuts right! And yeah, I'm as confused as you about that post haha


----------



## skisgaar

So where do you live again?


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks really great!


----------



## Winspear

So good!


----------



## SammyKillChambers

I can't believe how close to completion this is.


----------



## F0rte

!!!!!1!1one


Holy SHIT it looks so good....
I can't stop drooling over it. Such a lucky man you are.


----------



## JosephAOI

Are you gonna do any kind of truss rod cover?


----------



## Winspear

^ We were going to do an ash one like on my mockup. However I didn't realise about the dual trussrods and that it would be off to the side like that. In the picture above you can't really see the end of the fretboard but looking at the picture below you can see a cover really wouldn't work at all given the position of the rod and the fretboard carve behind the nut.


----------



## crg123

EtherealEntity said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good!




Really dumb question... Why does your guitar have a stake through it? (its purpleheart lol)


----------



## Winspear

Haha it's a handle for finishing I presume


----------



## IB-studjent-

crg123 said:


> Really dumb question... Why does your guitar have a stake through it? (its purpleheart lol)



it's a handle Vik uses when spraying guitars


----------



## Winspear

Just received a teaser of the pickup bobbins mounted in the finished+dried guitar. 
Mother of God.

You'd prefer to wait for the full picture, right?


----------



## Ayo7e

^ :NO:


----------



## mikemueller2112

So amazing, loved watching this build.


----------



## Mister-Tux

DAMN! I love that thread


----------



## Winspear

mikemueller2112 said:


> So amazing, loved watching this build.



Not over yet 

Lolly sticks?





Lolly sticks.


----------



## jarnozz

So... Much ... Win... fuck this build is so great! every time you add a new picture I go through them all xD


----------



## JosephAOI

Mother of God, this build just keeps getting better and better!!!


----------



## SammyKillChambers

I like lolly sticks. They taste good. Not sure on the holes in them though, I'm allergic to holes. Well, this sucks.


----------



## GXPO

Holy power-read Batman. One of the finest hours of paid work I ever did. I was looking for just one flaw, just one little mark or misplaced something.. Nothing.

Truly stunning, *STUNNING *build.


----------



## JosephAOI

The GAS is strong with this thread....


----------



## Polythoral

I constantly see pics in my facebook feed and am like DATS EEs, haha. Just seen this one.






so purty.


----------



## Atomshipped

>


I was kidding don't worry


----------



## DiegusMaximus32

Goddamn, that mockup gave me so much GAS! love the dual trussrod setup, with one adjustment wheel up top and one poking out of the neck joint.


----------



## Adeamus

Gawdayum!

I've been following this thread since last year, and it makes me want a 9 string guitar. I barely use the 8 string I have as it is, but this convinces me I NEED the 8 string.


----------



## JosephAOI

Why the fuck isn't this done yet? Come on, Vik!


----------



## Winspear

Haha he went away for a week dude


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

He went to go make love with francesco filligoi


----------



## Thrashmanzac

Polythoral said:


> I constantly see pics in my facebook feed and am like DATS EEs, haha. Just seen this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so purty.



i thought is said "VIK PICKLES" on the base of the pickup for a moment


----------



## Malkav

Thrashmanzac said:


> i thought is said "VIK PICKLES" on the base of the pickup for a moment


 
Brand name right there!


----------



## Murdstone

More like Vikles.


----------



## SammyKillChambers

Vik Pickles. I lol'd.


----------



## Rook

Vik


----------



## hairychris

Well that's porn...


----------



## Vostre Roy

I would normally wait for Ethereal to post the progress pictures, but I saw that on my facebook feed this morning, and fuck it, its been long enough and I'm sharing it for him






Wordless


----------



## JSanta

Sweet baby Jeebus. What an incredible looking guitar. Vik is a true master in every sense. Cannot wait to see the final product.


----------



## Hollowway

Vostre Roy said:


> I would normally wait for Ethereal to post the progress pictures, but I saw that on my facebook feed this morning, and fuck it, its been long enough and I'm sharing it for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wordless



Wordless nothing. I'm letterless!


----------



## Danukenator

That has so much flame to it. It looks like a stained maple until you look past the figuring and see walnut grain underneath. IMO, one of the top 5 best walnut tops of all time.


----------



## Winspear

My panties are dripping...

We are very, very close, gentlemen.


----------



## Winspear

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/19744086/Domineer 9FF/2012_08_27/IMG_1245.jpg


----------



## RevelGTR

This is incredible, like all the viks out there.


----------



## blackgecko

How do you manage to ground the individual saddles? ive always wondered that


----------



## Winspear

A wire running beneath them


----------



## Vostre Roy

This time, I let Etheral post them. He deserves the likes from the post. But, its a beast. Stringed and loaded. Damn that I'd love to try it....


----------



## Winspear

Going to link most of them this time so big post 

Pups finished and wound









Details: "For these set I went with mixed Poly 155C and plain enameled AWG43/42 wires and plain enameled AWG42 wire for my favorite PAF tone for the neck PU. Asymmetrical in the bridge and perfectly symmetrical in the neck. Quite hot set, especially the bridge PU to deal well with the lowest string."



Some shielding..











Definitely the coolest tidiest grounding and piezo installation ever 















Almost there...






















HOLY FUCKING FUCK 

He is liking the sound so far but only got to play for 15 minutes - more info to come and piezo wiring is not done yet


----------



## jarnozz

First I thought who the fuck wants a 9 string but now Im like, Fuckjeah I do! looks so great


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Holy shit...


----------



## larry

oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god

remember what this thing started out as?

so badass to see it com to life!!!!


----------



## Durero

Oh man that's sexy! (the pics of the Vik)


----------



## BlackMastodon

larry said:


> oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
> oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
> oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
> oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god oh god
> 
> remember what this thing started out as?
> 
> so badass to see it com to life!!!!


Holy shit I forgot about that! This thing turned out amazing and a thousand times better than the original concept.


----------



## Winspear

BlackMastodon said:


> Holy shit I forgot about that! This thing turned out amazing and a thousand times better than the original concept.



Of course  But at the same time I feel like it turned out just the same (as it was in my head, not necessarily the drawing). He nailed the vision 100%. Different body shape of course but everything is spot on to what I wanted when I made that picture


----------



## scherzo1928

a Holy fuck will suffice.






Actually no... holy fucking shit!


----------



## XEN

This is truly a guitar after my heart.
If I weren't putting every extra penny into XEN I'd be placing an order myself.


----------



## mphsc

what a gorgeous BEAST.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Would bang.


----------



## Winspear

urklvt said:


> This is truly a guitar after my heart.
> If I weren't putting every extra penny into XEN I'd be placing an order myself.



 Best of luck with XEN - your designs are innovative and absolutely fantastic Very excited to see them come around!



Captain Butterscotch said:


> Would bang.



_Will_ bang.


----------



## Metaloaf

Fvvvkkkkkk!... ohhh great, now how am I supposed to clean up this mess.


----------



## Hollowway

I gotta hand it to you, man. You had a vision and saw it through. 
That thing is beautiful!


----------



## poopyalligator

Wow! That just looks amazing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

EtherealEntity said:


> _Will_ bang.


Don't you mean "will tap"?



I have no idea how you play a 9 string.


----------



## Serreen

This is pure pr0n. Can't wait to hear


----------



## PrestigeFan92

Sooooo excited to hear this. VIK does some amazing stuff.

Edit: Does it fit in that case? Upper horn looks like it doesnt fit.


----------



## Valennic

We need pictures of your pants after you open the case the first time


----------



## BlackMastodon

Valennic said:


> We need pictures of your pants after you open the case the first time


I'm ok with just seeing the guitar, thanks.


----------



## Winspear

PrestigeFan92 said:


> Edit: Does it fit in that case? Upper horn looks like it doesnt fit.



Probably not with that beastly horn haha



Valennic said:


> We need pictures of your pants after you open the case the first time


We do? 








Not enough wires.


----------



## Winspear

Vik says he likes the pups how they are...so unless I'm missing something..I guess that's...all 

Hopefully catch him later and we'll see what's happening


----------



## Valennic

BlackMastodon said:


> I'm ok with just seeing the guitar, thanks.



THE AFTERMATH

NOT THE BONER.




Fuck it.

More guitar pictures then


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## supercolio

Awwwww I thought I'd hear something at the end of this thread  Very nice guitar indeed. Loving it :3


----------



## Winspear

You will


----------



## TheOddGoat

Let the ball removal begin ! - YouTube


----------



## skisgaar

So this guitar looks pretty amazing...and pretty evil too...are you sure you don't want to sacrifice something to the guitar gods before you christen it with your riffs?


----------



## Winspear

skisgaar said:


> So this guitar looks pretty amazing...and pretty evil too...are you sure you don't want to sacrifice something to the guitar gods before you christen it with your riffs?





It's elegant and classy but still metal as _fuck_.


----------



## skisgaar

EtherealEntity said:


> It's elegant and classy but still metal as _fuck_.



No, seriously, you need to kill a goat. Right now.


----------



## littlemurph7976

This is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## technomancer

Looks fantastic, glad to see that's finished 

The world needs more hot walnut guitars


----------



## Metaljesus

I came, twice, every second, for 30 minutes... My god!

To bad the wait is on the steep side or i would jump on one of these in an instant.


----------



## Hollowway

Metaljesus said:


> To bad the wait is on the steep side or i would jump on one of these in an instant.



Perhaps we haven't met - my name is Hollowway. And I'm here to tell you the wait for a Vik is, in fact, not on the steep side. 

Also, my favorite parts of that thing are the huge fan and the pickups. That giant bridge pickup is incredible.

Also, if I hadn't made it clear before, in all seriousness: Dibs if you sell!


----------



## Metaljesus

How long is the way for a ViK then?


----------



## xeL

With the no time guarunteed list, 2 years maybe?

I'm currently trying to get a 2nd spot In the build queue but think he has limited It to 40 places.


----------



## WiseSplinter

There are currently 40 slots in his build queue, the last 21 of which make up the "no time guaranteed" list, but that doesn't include the "Saviour FF7" run, "Artist" projects, or "Serial" projects. 

Order and terms


----------



## Rook

Fuck yeah #25 

And yeah, the walnut on this thing is great, I really like how Ash and Walnut go together.


----------



## Hollowway

Metaljesus said:


> How long is the way for a ViK then?



PM Stealth. He seems to be pretty in tune with what Vik has going. And I was more or less messing with you because of how long some of my builds are taking.


----------



## Winspear

Yup gents, she's finished 







Hollowway, I'll leave it to you in my will


----------



## Winspear

Fun111 said:


> Fuck yeah #25


Fuck yeah #26 

That's actually...awfully close...better start saving


----------



## Maniacal

That thing is just, ridiculous. Best of luck playing funk on that bad boy!


----------



## Winspear

xeL said:


> With the no time guarunteed list, 2 years maybe?
> 
> I'm currently trying to get a 2nd spot In the build queue but think he has limited It to 40 places.



I'd estimate more like 3 for the people at #40. Yes I'm not sure he's taking any more either.


----------



## Durero

That's just ridiculously awesome!

Congrats EE!!!


----------



## JosephAOI

Where the fuck are the videos, Tom?!


----------



## Hollowway

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd estimate more like 3 for the people at #40. Yes I'm not sure he's taking any more either.



Holy crap, really?! Guess I missed the boat on this luthier! I think my days of 3 year builds are over.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That's just yummy. I'll get a full custom from someone eventually, but my semi-custom Warmoth builds will tide me over.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks for the comments all 



JosephAOI said:


> Where the fuck are the videos, Tom?!



The guitar is still many miles away my friend 



Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, really?! Guess I missed the boat on this luthier! I think my days of 3 year builds are over.



Between 2 and 3 yeah - just a guess. It's taken just over a year and I think I joined at number 19 or less. So double that, then there's all the other guitars he's building that aren't on that list..
Though I must say, a 3 year wait with Vik would be a much nicer experience than most I have heard of 

Time to start saving for my deposit haha


----------



## Winspear

Oh also this wenge cover 





Final pics are being shot today and demo vid tomorrow


----------



## Maniacal

I was just quoted 16-20 months. That's not too bad I guess. 

I blame you Mr Ethereal.


----------



## Winspear

Wow - that's pretty awesome. I was under the impression he wouldn't give quotes on the non-deposit. 

I guess I'd better save up even faster than I thought


----------



## Maniacal

You're getting another one?


----------



## Winspear

Maniacal said:


> You're getting another one?



Have you seen the pics I've been posting? Of _course_ I'm getting another one


----------



## Maniacal

Good point, how stupid of me!

Best put those kidneys on gumtree!


----------



## Rook

You're second slot is immediately after mine 

I was quoted 14 months in March I think, no guarantees though, and at this rate that won't happen.


----------



## Winspear

Every pic just gets better and better


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'm so impressed everytime I see that thing in my Facebook timeline. It's a beautiful instrument, man.


----------



## supercolio

Gorgeous!


----------



## F0rte

EtherealEntity said:


> I'd estimate more like 3 for the people at #40. Yes I'm not sure he's taking any more either.



Welp.
This thread had me make up my mind pretty easily about ordering a 9 from Vik.

How the fuck could I say "No?"

I was considering going for a custom 6 next over another ERG, but I just can't help myself. Since I have a custom on it's way with a high A already, I might as well get one that sports both a High A and low F.

This thread and all of your hard work in designing this really will set the path for future builds which people want done with a low F and High A.

You must let us know how the scale lengths work, as well as the neck profiling, radius, etc. on the 9 string.

Words can't even describe how incredible your guitar is.


----------



## Winspear

^ I will give a thorough review and plenty more!







Stay tuned, folks! Full album in 12 hrs or so.


----------



## jjcor

I keep looking at this thread and Facebook every few hours to see what new pics he's got. 

Sucks, I got the email the other day from vik that my name came up on the list and if I was still ready to do my build. I had to turn it down (currently buying a house). Being an adult sucks sometimes!


----------



## Winspear

Alrighty - most of you have probably seen it on facebook whilst I was asleep but here is every pic from the final shoot because why the fuck not!


----------



## Winspear




----------



## Winspear




----------



## Winspear

Needless to say...at an absolute loss for words here. We have seen all these parts before but all together like this in such quality is just mindblowing...Beautiful! 

I could list all the little details I love but I'd end up going over the whole guitar


----------



## GazPots

That looks sensational.


----------



## Levi79

Fuck.


----------



## Rook

I can't even be bothered to say it again, you know how I feel


----------



## larry

GOTM!!!!!


----------



## Jontain

Wow... just Wow... that is so very nice that its rendered me speechless.


----------



## Heroin

ahh, I saw the pictures on facebook earlier. I had a feeling it belonged to an sso member  outstanding and awe-inspiring guitar my friend, I love the body shape too, very suave


----------



## BlackMastodon




----------



## Munch

Holy bajeezus. I am astounded. That is such amazing work, and I'm so happy for you both!


----------



## Winspear

Vik is super happy with this build too which is not surprising  It's flawless, and such a new unique thing. The reaction he has gotten to it is incredible haha. 

I heard a clip of the piezo last night - it's mindblowing. 
Words I've often seen used to describe piezo, which I could agree with most of the time: Thin, snappy, quacky. This guitar? None of them. It's huge, clear, incredibly balanced and is the exact clean tone I had in mind. If the sound of these is anything to go by with the magnetics (which I'm sure it is) then this guitar is going to be the most amazing thing I've ever heard. Looks like Vik has nailed my tonal vision as much as the aesthetic vision!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Its a work of art. It must have been a huge challenge for Vik and he really outdid himself on it.


----------



## Winspear

Yup 

Oh by the way, a certain somebody liked this guitar so much that he just had to order one for himself. I was told to keep quiet about it but his name has just appeared on the waiting list so...


----------



## kruneh

EtherealEntity said:


> Yup
> 
> Oh by the way, a certain somebody liked this guitar so much that he just had to order one for himself. I was told to keep quiet about it but his name has just appeared on the waiting list so...



Haha, just saw his name on the list, that´s pretty awesome 
Guitar looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Ha thats awesome!


----------



## Winspear

The world needs more Domineers, and thanks to this build I am sure there will be many more


----------



## Cremated

Possibly the sickest guitar I've ever seen. The contours on the top are absolutely amazing. The huge fan doesn't look awkward like it does on some guitars; it looks sleek and elegant. I will own a Vik within the next few years. Belie' dat.

Edit: Is there only one truss rod? I believe I've seen a Vik (can't remember) that had two truss rods, but one of them was accessible in the normal placement above the nut, and the other was accessible at the top of the headstock, I think. :/ God, my memory sucks these days.


----------



## WiseSplinter

Looks like the second rods adjustment screw is on the opposite end of the neck? Right at the neck pickup if that is indeed what i'm seeing there. 

Assuming the above is true do you need to take the neck off or the neck pickup out to get to it?

Such an awesome looking guitar, can't wait to hear what it sounds like!


----------



## Winspear

Cheers guys!
Yes it's a dual action from the headstock and a single action from the pickup. I'm not familiar with that kind of access but if you look in some closeups it looks like you can put an allen key into a hole on the side of the adjustment bolt and turn it like that.


----------



## Cremated

Okay, I see it now. I figured it had two, seeing the one past the nut justified to the right. That's a pretty cool touch also. His work is extremely detailed. Every nuance of the guitar is spectacular.


----------



## dxbettecher

Please, make a video. Dude, please.


----------



## Winspear

Of course I will make a video, many videos


----------



## MF_Kitten

i'm intrigued by the talon on the ass-end of this, and i'd love to see some good closeups of it to see how it's shaped. It looks like the top part of the talon has the ridge angled inwards, meeting the ash bottom half at an angle, while the ash body part is straight upwards. Is this just an optical illusion?


----------



## Winspear

I really can't grasp the visual of what you just said haha but it's pretty simple you can see it clearly here - it looks so cool!


----------



## Solodini

There's the same little twist on the headstock.


----------



## MF_Kitten

look at it straight-on, and you'll see the opposing angles i'm talking about:


----------



## HighPotency

Looks freaking nice...

Saw those first pictures and noticed the truss rod adjustment wheel at the body end of the neck, then didn't see a second one.

Almost had a stroke until I scrolled down and saw the other truss rod is accessed at the headstock.


----------



## dxbettecher

EtherealEntity said:


> Of course I will make a video, many videos



All of them will become the new guitar pornography online.


----------



## Winspear

So uhh..Vik doesn't have the guitar anymore....


----------



## dxbettecher

EtherealEntity said:


> So uhh..Vik doesn't have the guitar anymore....



I can wait.


----------



## Winspear

dxbettecher said:


> I can wait.



Alright for some


----------



## Rook

Do you know what the _extra_ was for the fan? I'm waiting (deposit paid) for a Duality 8, I'd love a subtle fan, Vik's busy now, don't wanna bother him with it if it's not something I'd even consider haha.

Just order of magnitude I mean, if it's a matter of hundreds of dollars it's on the cards, if it's a matter of thousands...


----------



## Winspear

I have no idea at all man. Of course it means you have to pay for the single saddles which are expensive, but I think you also save quite a lot on the vik pickups...I don't know what the upcharge for the fan itself is. I doubt it's very much. Just ask when your time for specs comes up I guess


----------



## Metaloaf

Oh now you've done it Ethereal and Vik... you just killed every other guitar in existence with this one... how could you.


----------



## Rook

EtherealEntity said:


> I have no idea at all man. Of course it means you have to pay for the single saddles which are expensive, but I think you also save quite a lot on the vik pickups...I don't know what the upcharge for the fan itself is. I doubt it's very much. Just ask when your time for specs comes up I guess



It's up! Asking hahaha

Cheers though, and I think I'm going for Vikups anyway haha


----------



## IB-studjent-

When I got my vik on order, the fan upcharge was about $300(that was a year ago..) so I don't really know how much he's charging as of now


----------



## Winspear

Some fucking quality postal service! It's in the U.K customs accepted already and was only sent about 36 hours ago!


----------



## Rook

^Great news man!



IB-studjent- said:


> When I got my vik on order, the fan upcharge was about $300(that was a year ago..) so I don't really know how much he's charging as of now



I told myself I'd pay up to $600, so maybe I'm in with a shot.


----------



## Scattered Messiah

EtherealEntity said:


> Some fucking quality postal service! It's in the U.K customs accepted already and was only sent about 36 hours ago!



Great news 
...still debating if it is ok for me to be that strangely excited to see your NGD, as this feels a (tinytiny) bit wierd.
I am looking forward to my build, time come, hope Vik got the predeposit this we...


----------



## Winspear

Keep your eyes peeled tomorrow night. Today was a_ very _good day.


----------



## elq

And wasn't Vik going to post some clips on youtube?


----------



## Winspear

Yeah he never got round to it yet it seems, he sent me samples of the piezo and clean audio from said video whilst he was working on editing it so maybe it'll show up sometime.


----------



## dxbettecher

Videos ? please ?


----------



## Winspear

dxbettecher said:


> Videos ? please ?



Here you go, kind sir 



It's not much and I'm not at all happy with the mix - but it's a good demonstration of the Eb crush this baby can bring 

EDIT: Reuploaded with a new mix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yr0iTJJxMo


----------



## dxbettecher

EtherealEntity said:


> Here you go, kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> It's not much and I'm not at all happy with the mix - but it's a good demonstration of the Eb crush this baby can bring
> 
> EDIT: Reuploaded with a new mix




Thank you so much:


----------

